# Looking for someone to transcribe my score from audio/midi



## Studio E (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a score that I really want to exist in notation in preparation for possibly having it performed. I have a stereo mix of the track, but the original midi file disappeared with a hard drive a long time ago. I started to recreate the score myself in midi a couple years ago and definitely made a decent amount of progress, but there is still a way to go. 

Is there anyone who can give me a quote on turning this into completely legitimate, usable notation for an orchestra?


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 13, 2015)

I got a guy, PM me and I'll send you the info. He's really good and reasonably priced. Does this f/t, mostly for broadway stuff.


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Oct 14, 2015)

I also have someone. If Stuart's guy is unavailable, PM me.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## goodgrief! (Oct 30, 2015)

Studio E said:


> I have a score that I really want to exist in notation in preparation for possibly having it performed. I have a stereo mix of the track, but the original midi file disappeared with a hard drive a long time ago. I started to recreate the score myself in midi a couple years ago and definitely made a decent amount of progress, but there is still a way to go.
> 
> Is there anyone who can give me a quote on turning this into completely legitimate, usable notation for an orchestra?


 Hi. If you're not pressured by a deadline, I could do this for you in my spare time. I Don't like working by the hour, though. If you send me you recording I'll be able to give you an estimate [let me know what you've already got done].

All the best and good luck,

Eli


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 30, 2015)

Feel free to contact us for help with MIDI transcription and score preparation
http://www.emotionscore.com


----------



## Luke W (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm a full-time arranger/transcriber/Finale engraver guy in Nashville. If you send me what you have, I can give you a quote.


----------

